# C Band



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just for grins, I plugged my old C Band 10' dish into my disq switch. The actuator motor has long since rusted up. I couldn't believe it when it not only scanned in yet another group of Equity stations, but also a widescreen 480i fox feed of the Pro Bowl. I'm still amazed that LNB that's been hanging up there for 10 yrs with no power to it, actually still worked. More fun.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I was looking at my big old dish just yesterday. The trees have grown to where I probably can't even see Galaxy V, which is where it was left pointed. (Or whatever sat is there now.)

C band. I loved those days.


----------



## unclehonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

the old LNB's usually had one skew notch in it and the analog boxes controlled it. You must have lucked out and been on a H polarity.

I have an old LNB that I manually skew from the throat of the LNB. Stick a screwdriver in it and move the skew notch. Honestly some of those are easier to skew than the newer ones


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

I miss my raw feeds of NASCAR CUP races .. NO commercials .... GREAT fan shots during commercial breaks ........ the REAL boys of summer .... it's all about T&A and beer anyway

PS neat that Jr won


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Last time I used it, it was on Warner Brothers HD feed for Smallville (using an old FTA computer card)...That was a LONG time ago. I still have my analog sat receiver, so I guess I could rig it to change polarity, but I didn't really see anything on lyngsat I wanted to try to get on c-band. I'm actually setting this stuff up to try to get some out of market fox stations when football rolls around. I can't afford DirecTv's price for it anymore.

Yea, I was thrilled to see Dale win, with Tony nipping at his heels. Gonna be a good year I think. They need to modify those restrictor plates since the new cars are so much more stable at high speed....but that's for another group


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Set it back up. There's more there than Lyingsat ( that is an intended mispelling, BTW) lets on. Lots of wild feeds still up there just like the old days. Lots of news feeds and such on Ku, too. 

...and PQ that D* can only DREAM of.


----------



## WSIATLANTA (Jan 6, 2008)

stogie5150 said:


> Set it back up. There's more there than Lyingsat ( that is an intended mispelling, BTW) lets on.


Yeah. There seems to be something new popping up all the time. A few more stations just got added on Galaxy 10R and I was scanning with a blind search receiver and a few more stations came in that were not published. Lyngsat is not always 100% accurate, but does a good job considering he is overseas. G-d Bless blind search. :up: If it was not for that, we would not know about many of the feeds that are up there.


----------

